#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Secret Societies >  >  >  Illuminati as a model

## Jake

As someone who is both gay and bipolar, I've been a victim of the bullshit lies people ignorantly project upon people. I detest when I read the slanderous accusations of conspiracy theorists and Antichrist outers. Theories can be downright unfair. Witchtrials.

Theories are interesting though. I'm entertained by the thought that rather than an mundanely organized group of willful participants, the Illuminati is a Zeitgeist: an invisible puppeteer from another realm. This creature explains why public enemy number one can be Osama bin Laden and at the same time Obama/Biden is the name of the winning presidential team opposed to it. The Neanderthal-jerk reaction in superstition would be to suppose that by the USA electing that party, Osama has control over the nation. Someone more open-minded would look for another metaphor to relate the two names. The illusion of two warring parties inevitably leads to one outcome. The Illuminati is the spirit behind the outcome.

This idea entails that humans choreographically act out their lives unknowingly or swayed by a force. A parallel concept would be the sentiment that God casually brought upon someone stumbling into your life for a specific reason.

At the forefront, the characters involved in the play set upon the world stage are the Illuminati. Roosevelt, Stalin, Mussolini, Churchill and Hitler. From another perspective of the Hologram, the Axis of Evil, and the Allies are 2 separate factions of the Illuminati. And then there are those strange fellas we know in person who just seem to be otherworldly representatives.

With this model of a Secret Society, we acknowledge the fact that our conspiracy theories are simply theories. They can be as outlandish as we want. They are our own creative, mythological model.

----------


## devakxes

If you want to look into the Illuminati - become a freemason.

----------

